# Want to Write a Guest Post?



## Nerds_feather (Jun 26, 2012)

hey everyone,

the blog i'm involved in is looking for guest posts. specifically, we're looking for opinion articles (written in standard blog format) on pretty much any topic related to SF/F.

you could write about a particular author or style you like, or tackle an issue or theme you feel needs to be addressed. or all kinds of other things. 

there's more detailed information here:

http://www.nerds-feather.com/2012/06/submissions-write-guest-post.html

the goal is to get a few guest posts set up for the period July 8 - 25, so if you're interested, please contact us as soon as possible. you don't need to have a firm idea of what you want to do yet...one person we just accepted came to us with 3 ideas and we chose the one we liked best. 

hope to hear from at least some of you soon!


----------



## Nerds_feather (Jul 2, 2012)

We're still looking for 2-3 guest posts, FYI


----------

